
A Message To Women From A Man: You Are Not "Crazy" - mcantor
http://thecurrentconscience.com/blog/2011/09/12/a-message-to-women-from-a-man-you-are-not-%E2%80%9Ccrazy%E2%80%9D/
======
jerf
Gender issues in the professions covered by HN is at least debateably on topic
(though one comes to feel one could just copy and paste discussion N into
discussion N+1 _in toto_ and nobody would notice). Gender issues in general,
not really; just an invitation to flameage.

------
RexRollman
The article in interesting but I think this could have been more generalized,
as I've seen this done to and by both men and women.

------
funthree
The article is actually written by a woman.

